# 5" P22 question



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

Question guys and girls,

does the P22 come in a fixed 5" barrel or is it only a 3.4 with the 5" adaptor? here in canada we cant have a barrel under 4.1" who knows, the Gov't has interesting views on things.

anyways, im looking for a 5" P22 Walther OD (military) with a fixed barrel (having the black stump of an extended barrel on the front looks ugly to me) not sure if they make them, thats why im turning to the experts.

thanks guys


----------



## M14dude (Jan 31, 2007)

*Walther P-22 comes with 3.4 or 5" extended barrel*

In the US, you can get the P-22 with the regular 3.4 inch barrel, but some come with the 5" barrel. You will usually pay about 50-60$ more for the extended 5" barrel. I saw many P-22's with the 5" barrel on them at a gunshow this weekend. Most of the time, if you someone at a gunshow or internet that has the 5"barrel on it, hes probably selling the 3.4 " barrel with it most the time. The 3.4" barrel and the 5" barrel, are two separate barrels you can swap out. Im sure they come in OD Green with the 5" barrel , but I have not seen any but I wasnt looking for them with the 5". Look on gunbroker.com , or gunsamerica.com for the OD Green P-22 with the 5" or whatever you like. I just bought an OD Green P-22 yesterday (3.4"), LOVE it , havent adjusted my sights yet so I havnt found my accuracy yet, but what I can say is, IT ROCKS. Smooth when shooting, love the feel, recoil is so nice, All I can say is it is a very nice gun to own. I hear good things about the 5" barrel relating to accuracy tho. But alot of people who know how to shoot, say the gun is a beast with accuracy. Hope this helps


----------

